# How far away can the chip separator be from the DC?



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm currently planning out my dust collection. In my set up, I've made a space for the cyclone bin in my shop, but it's about 8' away from the actual DC. Is that too much to ask of the DC? Is there a rule of thumb on how far away the cyclone is supposed to be from the base unit? 

Thanks in advance.
Scott


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant see that it would matter.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't either, with the exception of longer hose being less suction... I didn't know if it was enough of a change to affect the performance. I'll actually use PVC from the DC to the separator. 

There IS a workaround if it doesn't work, but I'd rather not have to employ it. Thanks.


----------

